# Egypt and Jordan



## TRAVEL EXPERT (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi guys
Can someone tell me where the best place is to go and look for tours to Jordan and Egypt? Are there some good travel agents in Dubai and Abu Dhabi I can visit? Any advice would be appreciated - thanks!


----------



## Hmorrar (Oct 31, 2010)

TRAVEL EXPERT said:


> Hi guys
> Can someone tell me where the best place is to go and look for tours to Jordan and Egypt? Are there some good travel agents in Dubai and Abu Dhabi I can visit? Any advice would be appreciated - thanks!


Hey mate. I'm not familiar with any travel agents that would help you on that. but i could point out the must visit locations for you in Jordan since i am Jordanian xD drop me a pm once you sort out your travelling schedule and we'll have a chat about it if you would like.

Cheers,


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Not really much of an expert then...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Do you want to be a travel expert or are you being sarcastic with your username? 

There are plenty of travel agents in Dubai and Abu Dhabi. Why don't you try Emirates Holidays? They're the Leisure department of the airline and have some good holiday packages that include airfare and hotel stay.

If you want to fly from Abu Dhabi, Etihad has a leisure department too called Etihad Holidays. Alternatively, you can get in touch with DNATA and the can put something together for you.

Or you could make your own flight and hotel bookings and get to Jordan/Egypt and have the hotels guide you on the best places to visit, etc. Jordan is beautiful, I'm not a big fan of Egypt (at least not Cairo!)


----------



## Dawn A (Dec 5, 2008)

Hmorrar said:


> Hey mate. I'm not familiar with any travel agents that would help you on that. but i could point out the must visit locations for you in Jordan since i am Jordanian xD drop me a pm once you sort out your travelling schedule and we'll have a chat about it if you would like.
> 
> Cheers,


I highly recommend the travel agency Medittera Travel. Based out of Turkey. They arranged the 11 day family trip to Egypt and Jordan. It was perfect. I never lifted a finger, when on the ground eveything was done for us. We started with the basic trip details and then customized it based on what we wanted to see or do (I had my college age kids with me). All arrangements were taken care of. As I travel quite a bit and usually make arrangements myself, this was the best experience. I am arranging for our trip to Turkey and Sharm El Sheik in a few months. The contact information is:

Mediterra Holidays 

Tel: +90 216 478 6182/83 (Worldwide)

Fax: +90 216 478 6184 (Worldwide)

Toll Free: 1 866 869 3629 (US & Canada)

Toll Free: 1 800 834 127 (Australia) 

E-mail: [email protected] 

Website: www.MediterraHolidays.com


----------



## Dawn A (Dec 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Do you want to be a travel expert or are you being sarcastic with your username?
> 
> There are plenty of travel agents in Dubai and Abu Dhabi. Why don't you try Emirates Holidays? They're the Leisure department of the airline and have some good holiday packages that include airfare and hotel stay.
> 
> ...


I checked out these holiday packages... Very expensive and you can't customize things like hot air balloon rides, saliing on the Nile etc. Which is what we wanted to do.

Highly recommend the Nile Cruise. Would go back and do it again along with a longer stay in Luxor.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I just do it all myself with the help of the internet. As far as organising a Nile Cruise goes we just spent 30 mins at Aswan walking from boat to boat asking what their best price was for a 2 day cruise to Luxor and got a very cheap deal. Just make it up as you go along, it`s way more interesting!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Make me


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

TRAVEL EXPERT said:


> Hi guys
> Can someone tell me where the best place is to go and look for tours to Jordan and Egypt? Are there some good travel agents in Dubai and Abu Dhabi I can visit? Any advice would be appreciated - thanks!


i got really excited when i saw this post, since i was just in jordan and i absolutely absolutely loved it there!! 

I spent 3 months in jordan this last spring working on a project with the ministry of tourism there, and i can tell you that most people who travel to the country set up their own itinerary. if you are looking to go through an agency, it would be better to set it up with a reputable jordanian agency that specializes in tours in jordan. if u insist on using an agent, it would be a better option than using a UAE based agency as you would be paying them to contract the jordanian agency. cut out as many middle men as possible!

jordan select is one such agency. i never used it but many tourists i met in jordan booked trips through them. i would advise just booking the trip yourself- and with the help of tripadvisor and lonelyplanet and booking.com this is VERY EASY

places NOT to miss in jordan:

the dead sea
petra
Wadi Rum
jerash
Aqaba
Madhaba
Dana reserve

most people fly into amman, stay for a day (not much to do in amman) then head out to jerash and the dead sea. they then work south-- madhaba, dana, petra, wadi rum, aqaba, before heading back all the way up to amman to fly out (or fly out of aqaba)

in any case, ur best bet is to book the trip urself. jordan is a small country and theres lots to see, and with the online resources i mentioned, its very simple.

happy travels!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I just got a hire car and we did it ourselves as it`s well nigh impossible to get lost there.


----------

